# Bay hippie outfitters 8/19,8/20,8/21



## Scotthanchey (Mar 25, 2013)

Despite all the rain limits of redfish are hitting the tables each day ! Had a great weekend at bay hippie outfitters with rain cooling down water temps into the low 80's!!! Give us a call to get in on September and October dates ! Also cast and blasts are available for teal season ! Hunting is done in th marsh in hackberry just a few miles from the lodge ! 

Captain Scott Hanchey 
337-302-6232


----------



## Scotthanchey (Mar 25, 2013)

*Picture*

More pictures from this weekend


----------



## Scotthanchey (Mar 25, 2013)

*Pic*

More pictures


----------



## Scotthanchey (Mar 25, 2013)

*Pic*

Picture


----------

